
Yep, Apple Killed The CD Today - phreeza
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/20/a-compact-death/
======
zbanks
"Plenty of companies have tried Internet distribution for a long time. Some
have success, and some don’t. But none have the type of central repository
that Apple is offering here. This is going to be huge."

What about pretty much every linux package manager ever? Heck, the Ubuntu
Software Center even _looks_ nice.

------
code_duck
Urgh, MG Siegler, Techcrunch, their headlines...

No, the CD has been killed by obsolescence, not by Apple. I have used an
optical drive on any of my three computers exactly twice in the past year.

~~~
phreeza
The headline is hideous I agree, but the point holds... the floppy was
obsolescent for a while but apple gave it the final push, might well be that
they do it for the optical disc, too.

